# Visa through Grandparents



## rebound (Nov 2, 2008)

Is there any way my granddad in Arizona can get me over there?

Im living in the uk, male, 20. Fully qualified auto electrician.


He is retired full citizen of the united states


----------



## tomben (Dec 31, 2008)

rebound said:


> Is there any way my granddad in Arizona can get me over there?
> 
> Im living in the uk, male, 20. Fully qualified auto electrician.
> 
> ...


He would only be able to petition for his wife, children, brothers or sisters. Grandchildren are not included.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

rebound said:


> Is there any way my granddad in Arizona can get me over there?


Possibly, possibly not. You don't give any information to make a determination.

Here's an interesting one.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The case that fatbrit refers to is an interesting one... and the sort of thing that some of the American expat groups have been agitating for for some time. 

If you think you might have a case for claiming citizenship through your grandfather, consider contacting one of the "legally oriented" US expat groups - in my experience, either AARO - Association of Americans Resident Overseas or ACA American Citizens Abroad - Home

They aren't charitable organizations, but they do have files on their work to give grandparents the ability to pass on their US citizenship to their grandchildren. They might be able to give you some ideas how to proceed, or even if your case falls under the legislation.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## rebound (Nov 2, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Possibly, possibly not. You don't give any information to make a determination.
> 
> Here's an interesting one.


Thankyou, i think i could possibly give them a more complicated one though, Both the grandparetns from my mothers side are full US citizens (unffortunately my grandmother has just passed away) but, i do not have anything to do with my mother and as far as i know, she was never a US citizen. my fathers side are UK...

There must be a loop hole, somehwere


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

rebound said:


> Thankyou, i think i could possibly give them a more complicated one though, Both the grandparetns from my mothers side are full US citizens (unffortunately my grandmother has just passed away) but, i do not have anything to do with my mother and as far as i know, she was never a US citizen. my fathers side are UK...
> 
> There must be a loop hole, somehwere


The loop hole is gathering the facts and seeing if you are indeed a USC. Start with your mother and determine whether she was or was not a USC, and then whether she could or could not pass that citizenship to you. If that fails, move to section 322 of the 1994 act and see if the grandparents can pass it on instead. The information you need to gather is basically a family tree with dates, places of birth and places of abode.

Just because your mother was never a documented USC doesn't mean she wasn't a citizen.


----------



## rebound (Nov 2, 2008)

i cant really make head nor tail of this.

My grand father, born a us citizen
My grand mother, naturalized ( moved there in the 70's as far as i know)

My mother, (around 45, not born in US, and was my grand father step daughter)


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

So how old was your mother when her mother married your USC grandfather?


----------



## rebound (Nov 2, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> So how old was your mother when her mother married your USC grandfather?


She would have been 15 or 16 i beleive. Thanks for your help once again


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

rebound said:


> She would have been 15 or 16 i beleive. Thanks for your help once again


And your mother went to the US to live with them? And she left the US at what age? How old was your mother when her mother naturalized?


----------

